# Curious



## butterflyval (Apr 18, 2011)

I took my truck to a mech. shop, had the valve cover gasket replaced, the fuel filter replaced, spark plugs, distributor cap, ignition wires and rotor ignition replaced, oil changed with new filter and fan clutch changed..............went to pick it up....skipped bucked and acted like it was going to cut off, mech. Said he sprayed and found a vacuum leak, he said he was going to redo the valve cover gasket, he didn’t redo it, he said he put the old spark plugs back in and that took the skipping out. The new plugs were auto lite, and he said that was not working in my truck. I picked up my truck and driving home I heard a whistling sound right before changing to 2nd 3rd 4th and 5th gear. Also there is a tapping sound while the truck is running, what could be wrong?

1996 D21 2.4L Manual


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

what is really wrong is you had work done on the truck before reading the codes..

that (in my opinipon) is a no no..

the nissans like the ngk plugs...

read the stcky and read the codes...


----------



## butterflyval (Apr 18, 2011)

I just took it to a shop for a tune up, thats what I was given on the parts at the parts store. No Check engine light was on.


----------



## butterflyval (Apr 18, 2011)

why the whistling sound right before changing to 2nd 3rd 4th and 5th gear. Also there is a tapping sound while the truck is running, what could be wrong?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the ce light does not have to be on for it to register a code..

is the engine whistling or the throw out bearing??

what is the miles on the engine??


----------



## butterflyval (Apr 18, 2011)

146k miles ... i hear the whistle sound while 
i'm driving it.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

146 k miles and tapping i would suggest( it is time for) a timing chain set.

is it whistling or squealing..??

and is the noise coming from the engine bay or underneath from the trans??


----------



## butterflyval (Apr 18, 2011)

thanks for the help, I will get the timing chain replaced, the whistling noise did not start until after he did the work, he did spray and said it had a vacuum leak but he never redid the valve cover gasket, he wasn't suck of a mech. Next time I'll pay to take it to a good shop.


----------



## butterflyval (Apr 18, 2011)

He sprayed behind the valve cover, this is what he said.


----------



## butterflyval (Apr 18, 2011)

He did have a shop, but the reason I said that was it took him 9 hours to do the tune-up work, I was told it was only a 2 to 3 hour job at the most.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

do yourself a favor, use oem ignition parts (cap,rotor, plugs)
if you can turn a screw driver (or wrench) you could of done everything yourself, there are "half moons" on each end of the head that might need attention.. pull the 8 bolts on the valve cover and reseat the gskt and check the half moons... might also check for loose or cracked hoses etc


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I wouldn't touch the timing chain unless there was something wrong with it. 96 models had the updated timing chain guide, which is a plus over the earlier KA24E's with the plastic guide. As far as tune-ups, it's best to stick with genuine Nissan or NGK parts. A "whistling" noise to me would suggest a vacuum leak, although it's hard to say without hearing the noise for oneself. Same would go for the "tapping" noise, although lifter "tap" is not uncommon in KA24E engines, if that is what the "tap" is. Check for overfilled or low oil level (overfilling can lead to aerated oil due to the crank fillets "whipping" through it). A low-quality oil filter could also be an issue.


----------

